#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  Which are the common mistakes first time entrepreneurs make in their venture?

## Bhavya

For the first-time entrepreneurs, this is the hard truth that 9 out of 10 startups fail because first-time entrepreneurs are likely to make more than a few mistakes when they start out and that will become the death of their initial business venture. So do you guys know Which are the common mistakes first time entrepreneurs make?

----------

